
Science's Freedom Fighters (2018) - Hooke
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/sciences-freedom-fighters/
======
tome
> they took umbrage with her tweet because of confusion over what “science”
> is.

I don't think so. I think they were confused about the way in which social
scientists use the word "politics". It doesn't seem to mean, to them, what it
means to the average man on the street.

